# Old Film



## gunnar997 (Sep 24, 2013)

This really has nothing to do with Canon anything. But I work for a University Media Relations Department and yesterday the head photog took me too a storage room underneath the basketball arena. He showed me a bunch of the old darkroom equipment he used here during the 90's and it was pretty cool. While in the process we discovered about 100 or more rolls of unopened film. I decided to take 40 just cause I have been wanting to shoot more film and just haven't gotten around to buying it. It's all B&W Illford HP5 400 and Illdord PANF 50. I noticed the expiration was April 1999 though. hah
It wasn't refrigerated but the room was below normal room temp and dark and the air was dry. They still have all the plastic sealing around the box. But still 14 years is a lot. I just didn't know if it would be worth my time shooting in it. If anyone has any experience finding film like this like to hear what you experienced.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 24, 2013)

There's every chance it will be OK - depending on what the storage conditions have really been like.

But beware. Pan F is not for the film novice. Try the HP 5 first which is quite the opposite to Pan F - probably the most forgiving film there ever was.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 24, 2013)

I've never used that old film. Try just a roll of film, and see if it works well.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 24, 2013)

I've shot some 'aged' film and all was okay; nothing 14 years old though! Let us know how it went


----------



## And-Rew (Sep 24, 2013)

no reason it shouldn't be ok if stored properly (as said)

Hope it is still good and that you have an enjoyable experience. I wish you still had to learn via film, it would certainly make people think before hitting the shutter button whilst popping open a can of Adobe Photoshop.

Bit like learning to drive using manual gears before you are allowed to drive with automatic gears


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 24, 2013)

Yea, I'm still relatively new to shooting film (120 though, not 35mm), and the Pan F @50 ISO is a bit tough to work with. Doesn't seem quite as bad as slide film though, although I do have limited experience with both.


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 24, 2013)

A few months ago i hosted a "let's shoot film" photowalk for my photo club. I shot mid 90's era fujichrome velvia 120 and some kodak black and white 120. I was shooting a 9lb medium format Maymia RB67 studio camera with a 50, 100 and 180mm lenses. I did catch myself staring at the back of the camera waiting for an image to appear a few times....

The film had been refrigerated at times but not the whole 15-20 years. My shots came out great with no noticeable color shift. I think your B&W film especially will be fine. Why not shoot 1 roll as a test.

Also if you get bored with it, ebay it, let someone else have some fun. I sold about 10 rolls of various brands and got about $80.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 24, 2013)

TexPhoto said:


> A few months ago i hosted a "let's shoot film" photowalk for my photo club. I shot mid 90's era fujichrome velvia 120 and some kodak black and white 120. I was shooting a 9lb medium format Maymia RB67 studio camera with a 50, 100 and 180mm lenses. I did catch myself staring at the back of the camera waiting for an image to appear a few times....
> 
> The film had been refrigerated at times but not the whole 15-20 years. My shots came out great with no noticeable color shift. I think your B&W film especially will be fine. Why not shoot 1 roll as a test.
> 
> Also if you get bored with it, ebay it, let someone else have some fun. I sold about 10 rolls of various brands and got about $80.



Hmmm...was this a photo walk or in a fixed location? Cause let me tell you, that RB67 is NOT a walking around camera, whatever straps/hand grips they try and sell you 

Slightly OT, I'm lusting after a Pentax 645N w/75mm f/2.8, or maybe even the 33-55 f/4.5  *sigh* I guess I'll never be able to save up for my lust for L glass.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 25, 2013)

.
This film is university property? You decided to just take some for your personal use?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 25, 2013)

And-Rew said:


> no reason it shouldn't be ok if stored properly (as said)
> 
> Hope it is still good and that you have an enjoyable experience. I wish you still had to learn via film, it would certainly make people think before hitting the shutter button whilst popping open a can of Adobe Photoshop.
> 
> Bit like learning to drive using manual gears before you are allowed to drive with automatic gears



Automatic gears? Pah!


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 25, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Hmmm...was this a photo walk or in a fixed location? Cause let me tell you, that RB67 is NOT a walking around camera, whatever straps/hand grips they try and sell you
> 
> Slightly OT, I'm lusting after a Pentax 645N w/75mm f/2.8, or maybe even the 33-55 f/4.5  *sigh* I guess I'll never be able to save up for my lust for L glass.



I would not call it portable, but with the camera on a tripod, and other gear in a wheeled bag, it was not bad.




009_9A by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




008_8A by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




003_3A by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




REX_0178 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 25, 2013)

TexPhoto said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm...was this a photo walk or in a fixed location? Cause let me tell you, that RB67 is NOT a walking around camera, whatever straps/hand grips they try and sell you
> ...



Haha, yea, sounds about right.


----------

